# Ohtsu FP7000 Stretch!



## themoeller (Nov 15, 2010)

So the falken 512s were killed a while ago, and from what i've read, the Ohtsu FP7000 is a direct replacement under a different name. Can anyone confirm this?

im running an alzor 803, 17x8 17x9. With road protection, a set of 205/40s are $300.  Hope they are suitable.

thanks


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry I'm late to the party but yes fp7000 are the 512's with a few changes. 
Here is a picture of 205/40/17 on a 17x8.5. 

I figured your past this question but someone will ask it later. Good stretch. They don't make a 204/45/17 but they do make a 215/45/17.


----------

